# Who are these celebrities in the Daily Mail



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I know - its my fault for reading the DM online (or reading it at all come tto that) but I do wonder who these people are that appear all down the right hand side of the page.
The only one I recognised today was Roger Moore.
AND - who are the Kardashians and why do I always find myself reading about them even though I haven't a clue who thy are?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think the size of their breasts and the amount of skin they are showing seems to be the main qualification for the bit you are talking about. Fulfill that any as long as 1 in 20 has heard of you, you are in.

Dick


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The Kardashians are people from Kardashia! Kardashia is a tiny country which is to be found in the deep valley of Katie Price's (aka Jordan) breasts. 

Not a lot of people know that!:wink2:

Andy (aka Caulkhead)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> I think the size of their breasts and the amount of skin they are showing seems to be the main qualification for the bit you are talking about. Fulfill that any as long as 1 in 20 has heard of you, you are in.
> 
> Dick


It's never worked for me. Even when I'm mowing the front garden topless!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Climb a mountain in Borneo.

Get yer tits oot.

Get arrested.

CONGRATULATIONS

You are now a bona fide celebrity. :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

747 said:


> Climb a mountain in Borneo.
> 
> Get yer tits oot.
> 
> ...


Welcome back maingate :kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Climb a mountain in Borneo.
> 
> Get yer tits oot.
> 
> ...


Ah!! Right thanks, Ill give it a try.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> The Kardashians are people from Kardashia! Kardashia is a tiny country which is to be found in the deep valley of Katie Price's (aka Jordan) breasts.
> 
> Not a lot of people know that!:wink2:
> 
> Andy (aka Caulkhead)


I thought they were allies of the Klingons and sworn enemies of Starfleet?

Or is it Dr Who they don't like?

Not sure now.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Welcome back maingate :kiss:


I see you haven't changed GERMY, you are still an obnoxious cretin. :laugh:

Been lurking anywhere nice? :nerd:

ps Seamus sends his best. :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

ps Seamus sends his best. :grin2: 


He's still alive :surprise: damn


Been lurking anywhere nice? :nerd:


I see you have


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why are you wearing a scarf in this weather 747.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby

You need a scarf here

And a waterproof coat
Still waiting for summer

The wind today has been fierce the weather damp 

Shadow went for his run with the bike

My wooden floors are crap now
Tomorrow I'll wash and polish them
And he will run again

And collect damp mud on his coat

And I'll wash them again

Sandra


----------

